# I box jig sacrificial board question.



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I am way overdue for a stupid question, so here goes. I just got the Inra I-box jig to make a bunch of drawers. I did my research and see the wisdom of keeping the included sacrificial board as a holy cow template. Thing is I have no MDF scraps. I have some in the right size but none that has been cut. it is all full virgin 4×8 sheets. I do have a lot of Luann ply the same size just cluttering the scrape pile. Any reason not to use the Luann to make new sacrificial boards?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

No reason at all why it wouldn't work. I've used plywood scraps as backer boards and it worked fine.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use Luan ply for backers in my shop made box joint jig. Works fine.


----------

